# Pax called me a thief...



## Matt moraes (Mar 19, 2017)

Recently I accepted a pax on 3.4x surge for a half mile ride to her dorm. I was happy for getting a surge rate but as soon as she opened the door I regretted. She opened up and didn't even greet me on my how are you doing, she rolled her eyes and told me that I should be ashamed and that I was a thief for charging her so much. Drove her to her destination, she gets out and slams the door and probably left me a bad rating. What should I do? Cancel her ass before starting the trip or take the money?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Naw take the surge ride. It's shortie but a decent surge. Take the 1 star and move on.


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

As soon as she started the attitude I would of cancelled and told her to get the **** out. We don't get paid enough to deal with entitled brats.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

freshjiive said:


> As soon as she started the attitude I would of cancelled and told her to get the &%[email protected]!* out. We don't get paid enough to deal with entitled brats.


I don't think you can cancel mid-trip only complete the trip as is, which then the rider will undoubtedly give you a 1-star.

I wish there was a way to cancel if you need to, to avoid the negative rating.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I suppose if she thinks the fare is theft, then she is entitled to get out and be refunded.


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

FloridaUber said:


> I don't think you can cancel mid-trip only complete the trip as is, which then the rider will undoubtedly give you a 1-star.
> 
> I wish there was a way to cancel if you need to, to avoid the negative rating.


Personally I usually don't start the trip until I've said hello so I can gauge how they will respond. That way if they give attitude off the bat I can peace out and not have to worry about the 1 star.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

freshjiive said:


> Personally I usually don't start the trip until I've said hello so I can gauge how they will respond. That way if they give attitude off the bat I can peace out and not have to worry about the 1 star.


Ya. I don't start the ride until I gauge the pax and their condition. If too drunk and/or rude, it's a cancel and gtfo.


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

Option #1 Do what you did

Option #2 Tell her you don't set prices....End trip....GTFO....take your 1* rating and nastygram from uber if she complains

You did the right thing. Everybody has to take crap at their jobs from customers. Can't flip out every time someone is being difficult.


----------



## Matt moraes (Mar 19, 2017)

freshjiive said:


> As soon as she started the attitude I would of cancelled and told her to get the &%[email protected]!* out. We don't get paid enough to deal with entitled brats.


Yes, I should've cancelled. I've gotten used to start trip as soon as they get in so if I cancel, it's an automatic 1 star. I should make a sign that says be nice to your driver and he'll get you to your destination safe and sound.


----------



## FloridaUber (Feb 27, 2017)

theamp18 said:


> Option #1 Do what you did
> 
> Option #2 Tell her you don't set prices....End trip....GTFO....take your 1* rating and nastygram from uber if she complains
> 
> You did the right thing. Everybody has to take crap at their jobs from customers. Can't flip out every time someone is being difficult.


LOL, nastygram.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

There is no honor among thieves.


----------



## Matt moraes (Mar 19, 2017)

theamp18 said:


> Option #1 Do what you did
> 
> Option #2 Tell her you don't set prices....End trip....GTFO....take your 1* rating and nastygram from uber if she complains
> 
> You did the right thing. Everybody has to take crap at their jobs from customers. Can't flip out every time someone is being difficult.


What would you do after being called a thief? Luckily I was in a good mood. I turned the radio up and went on. You know what, Next time I'll just turn the radio to the max.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Tell her you'll end the trip early to save her the surge $$ then contact Uber later to notify them the trip ended early please adjust it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Matt moraes said:


> Recently I accepted a pax on 3.4x surge for a half mile ride to her dorm. I was happy for getting a surge rate but as soon as she opened the door I regretted. She opened up and didn't even greet me on my how are you doing, she rolled her eyes and told me that I should be ashamed and that I was a thief for charging her so much. Drove her to her destination, she gets out and slams the door and probably left me a bad rating. What should I do? Cancel her ass before starting the trip or take the money?


" it's surging?! Really? Wow, when the request came up on my screen I didn't notice any kind of indication of that . I thought it was a straight fare ride. Maybe you should try to take that up with Uber customer service."


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

Matt moraes said:


> What would you do after being called a thief? Luckily I was in a good mood. I turned the radio up and went on. You know what, Next time I'll just turn the radio to the max.


Just say that you don't set prices, I'm just a driver. Tell them they can always contact Uber about it. Surprisingly, some riders don't know how surge pricing works at all. I'm a pretty chill guy so words and attitude don't really bother me.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Tell her you don't set the prices, the thieves are Uber and give her the greenlight hub address.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Matt moraes said:


> Recently I accepted a pax on 3.4x surge for a half mile ride to her dorm. I was happy for getting a surge rate but as soon as she opened the door I regretted. She opened up and didn't even greet me on my how are you doing, she rolled her eyes and told me that I should be ashamed and that I was a thief for charging her so much. Drove her to her destination, she gets out and slams the door and probably left me a bad rating. What should I do? Cancel her ass before starting the trip or take the money?


The 20 she paid for a 1/2 mile ride hurts her more tjan the one☆ she gave you... you win.

If I know I'm getting 1*ed... I get my money's worth. You should have gave her an earful. Cheap lazy batch


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Tell her you don't set the prices, the thieves are Uber and give her the greenlight hub address.


Greenlight Hub is for drivers only, just for the record. That's not work customers get help.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

I've been called boring, and just about every obscenity. This while trying to be courteous and accommodating. I've had to resort to having to ask them to exit the vehicle, one can only take so much and times it gets very challenging to ignore especially when rude, abnoxious or derogatory and I realized the importance of taking a break. You did very well in not arguing with the pax


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

How are you a thief when she accepted to pay that price and if you didn't take the ride she would have had to wait.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Matt moraes said:


> Recently I accepted a pax on 3.4x surge for a half mile ride to her dorm. I was happy for getting a surge rate but as soon as she opened the door I regretted. She opened up and didn't even greet me on my how are you doing, she rolled her eyes and told me that I should be ashamed and that I was a thief for charging her so much. Drove her to her destination, she gets out and slams the door and probably left me a bad rating. What should I do? Cancel her ass before starting the trip or take the money?


Blame it on Uber! Apologize. Yeah sorry it's so much. Uber is in charge of the rates. Short ride, but depending on pax I explain that sometimes I make less than minimum wage depending on the rate Uber charges. Stupid Uber! Can I get 5 stars and a tip please?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Matt moraes said:


> Recently I accepted a pax on 3.4x surge for a half mile ride to her dorm. I was happy for getting a surge rate but as soon as she opened the door I regretted. She opened up and didn't even greet me on my how are you doing, she rolled her eyes and told me that I should be ashamed and that I was a thief for charging her so much. Drove her to her destination, she gets out and slams the door and probably left me a bad rating. What should I do? Cancel her ass before starting the trip or take the money?


report her so her rating doesn't effect your overall rating. she's a dumb idiot because you are not in charge of the surge or fare prices. stupid millennials, man


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Take the ride, drive extremely slow, honk at everyone and talk to yourself the entire ride. Earn your 1 star.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Stars don't pay bills. Dollar bills pay the mortgage. I'd have long hualed her ass. You are already getting rated bad, might as well make it really worth it.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Matt moraes said:


> Recently I accepted a pax on 3.4x surge for a half mile ride to her dorm. I was happy for getting a surge rate but as soon as she opened the door I regretted. She opened up and didn't even greet me on my how are you doing, she rolled her eyes and told me that I should be ashamed and that I was a thief for charging her so much. Drove her to her destination, she gets out and slams the door and probably left me a bad rating. What should I do? Cancel her ass before starting the trip or take the money?


The decision is up to you. I would not have taken her. My response would have been......

I don't set the rates nor do I decide how or what you are charged. I am completely separate from that process. I simply respond to your request for a ride from here to where ever you are going. And to do so as safely and efficiently as possible.

Now get out of my car. I don't transport abusive people anywhere. And after they apologize, which they always seem to do......

I don't care about your apolog. I do care how you feel very entitled to mistreat people you don't know nor have done anything to you. Best of luck with your next driver.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

htboston said:


> report her so her rating doesn't effect your overall rating. she's a dumb idiot because you are not in charge of the surge or fare prices. stupid millennials, man


Does that WORK on uber???


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

freshjiive said:


> As soon as she started the attitude I would of cancelled and told her to get the &%$@!* out. We don't get paid enough to deal with entitled brats.


She gave you grief when she opened the door? Cancel the ping, move on. Tell her to find a better, cheaper way to get home.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

"Ma'am, if you believe the rates for this ride is too high, please cancel, and request another vehicle that may be cheaper."


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> How are you a thief when she accepted to pay that price and if you didn't take the ride she would have had to wait.


Exhibit A of the logic of an certain type of millennial who feels she is entitled to immediate, on-demand service without a clue of how it works or the true costs. She was perfectly happy to "jump the line" and get served immediately yet was unwilling to pay any sort of premium for the luxury. The fact she doesn't even understand it to be a luxury is the real problem honestly.

Of course she can be cut a _little _slack here because it was Uber after all that slashed its rates to an artificially low level, subsidizing rides with venture capital. Riders were thus conditioned into expecting a personal ride service for rates non-reflective of the operating costs associated with this business. The surge is just a silly gimmick used to entice drivers to get on the road.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I know that the money is always tempting but your self respect is more important. When a ride starts like that you should just tell the passenger that you don't want to take them as you are not open to being abused in your own car. I have learned the hard way that appealing to their better nature has not worked. Instead, when I have taken the ride I find that the passenger just starts up again with more abusive conduct. you then deal with fake claims against you, temporary deactivation and days of fighting with Uber. You are better to just take the financial hit.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Exhibit A of the logic of an certain type of millennial who feels she is entitled to immediate, on-demand service without a clue of how it works or the true costs. She was perfectly happy to "jump the line" and get served immediately yet was unwilling to pay any sort of premium for the luxury. The fact she doesn't even understand it to be a luxury is the real problem honestly.
> 
> Of course she can be cut a _little _slack here because it was Uber after all that slashed its rates to an artificially low level, subsidizing rides with venture capital. Riders were thus conditioned into expecting a personal ride service for rates non-reflective of the operating costs associated with this business. The surge is just a silly gimmick used to entice drivers to get on the road.


In my area there are no rides to do I would gladly do them for the slave wages Uber pays.


----------



## Matt moraes (Mar 19, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Tell her you'll end the trip early to save her the surge $$ then contact Uber later to notify them the trip ended early please adjust it.


 Nice one


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

She would be the first one to scream rape! As in he "raped" me on the price.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

"Sorry, I don't set the rates. If you'd like you can cancel the trip."

She would have still taken the ride out of desperation and it would have taken the heat off of you.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Bean said:


> "Sorry, I don't set the rates. If you'd like you can cancel the trip."
> 
> She would have still taken the ride out of desperation and it would have taken the heat off of you.


There is nothing that could happen after that comment that could convince me to start the ride. This is a guaranteed 1*


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Does that WORK on uber???


No, it does NOT work that way on Uber. Whatever the pax rates you, sticks to your rating regardless of a driver filing a complaint against the pax. Trust me, I've gone through with Uber's support on this, and they just give you the canned response of driving rating is based on the last 500 rated rides, blah blah blah, and to respect both driver and rider... Uber On!


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Take the ride, drive extremely slow, honk at everyone and talk to yourself the entire ride. Earn your 1 star.


lol yes. This.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> There is nothing that could happen after that comment that could convince me to start the ride. This is a guaranteed 1*


True it's a guaranteed 1-star but for 3.4X I'd take the hit (where I'm at surge is like a rare unicorn).


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Bean said:


> True it's a guaranteed 1-star but for 3.4X I'd take the hit (where I'm at surge is like a rare unicorn).


Ahhh, I guess everything is relative to situation....


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If she thought the surge was so high, she had the option to walk 10 minutes for free. That option is always free no matter if it's raining or the bars just closed. Instead she paid $20. 
People like her are why I like Uber Pool. Those people always choose Pool and I never get them because I don't take pools.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Take the surge ride, take her one star, move on. If it is only a short ride, let her run her yap. If it happens again and it is a mediocre or long ride, you can tell them that you do not have water but that you do have a can of essteeyeffyoo and you require that they take it.

If you do not want to pay a 3,2 surge, in most places, cab rates are cheaper than a 3 anything surge. Here, when the surge hits 1,6 to 1,8, it is about the same as a cab. I do not know if that is the case in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> Exhibit A of the logic of an certain type of millennial who feels she is entitled to immediate, on-demand service without a clue of how it works or the true costs. She was perfectly happy to "jump the line" and get served immediately yet was unwilling to pay any sort of premium for the luxury. The fact she doesn't even understand it to be a luxury is the real problem honestly.
> 
> Of course she can be cut a _little _slack here because it was Uber after all that slashed its rates to an artificially low level, subsidizing rides with venture capital. Riders were thus conditioned into expecting a personal ride service for rates non-reflective of the operating costs associated with this business. The surge is just a silly gimmick used to entice drivers to get on the road.


How is Uber subsidizing rides? The only way they are doing that is the initial ride for free. Or when they pulled that dirty Pool ride price on St Patrick's Day. Other than that, Uber does not subsidize rides.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Take the surge ride, take her one star, move on. If it is only a short ride, let her run her yap. If it happens again and it is a mediocre or long ride, you can tell them that you do not have water but that you do have a can of essteeyeffyoo and you require that they take it.
> 
> If you do not want to pay a 3,2 surge, in most places, cab rates are cheaper than a 3 anything surge. Here, when the surge hits 1,6 to 1,8, it is about the same as a cab. I do not know if that is the case in Pittsburgh.


Yep, once the surge hits a certain number it's even better to take XL. At the airport in Vegas, it's capped at 2.5, smart riders realize that if they look a little to the right, Xl is cheaper. But their minds are so use to looking at cheap, they never look. I've gotten xl pings at the airport for 1 person just because it's cheaper, as soon as they sit down, I tell them they are the smartest rider on Uber, they know what I'm talking about, and they usually give a little grin knowing that they got a SUV, while other are paying higher rates for a civic


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Uber Steve LV said:


> How is Uber subsidizing rides? The only way they are doing that is the initial ride for free. Or when they pulled that dirty Pool ride price on St Patrick's Day. Other than that, Uber does not subsidize rides.
> 
> Yep, once the surge hits a certain number it's even better to take XL. At the airport in Vegas, it's capped at 2.5, smart riders realize that if they look a little to the right, Xl is cheaper. But their minds are so use to looking at cheap, they never look. I've gotten xl pings at the airport for 1 person just because it's cheaper, as soon as they sit down, I tell them they are the smartest rider on Uber, they know what I'm talking about, and they usually give a little grin knowing that they got a SUV, while other are paying higher rates for a civic


Both Uber and in many areas drivers are subsidizing rates. How? Both are operating at a loss. That is de facto subsidy.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

"Are your legs broken? ...oh, no.. Then why didn't your lazy ass walk?"


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

theamp18 said:


> Option #1 Do what you did
> 
> Option #2 Tell her you don't set prices....End trip....GTFO....take your 1* rating and nastygram from uber if she complains
> 
> You did the right thing. Everybody has to take crap at their jobs from customers. Can't flip out every time someone is being difficult.


But if you haven't moved, doesn't the app say the trip hasn't been long enough to be 'completed'. What are the options when you get that message?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> But if you haven't moved, doesn't the app say the trip hasn't been long enough to be 'completed'. What are the options when you get that message?


The App will allow you to cancel in this case.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> The App will allow you to cancel in this case.


And therefore, he wouldn't be rated by the a-hole PAX?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> And therefore, he wouldn't be rated by the a-hole PAX?


I believe that is correct.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> The 20 she paid for a 1/2 mile ride hurts her more tjan the one☆ she gave you... you win.
> 
> If I know I'm getting 1*ed... I get my money's worth. You should have gave her an earful. Cheap lazy batch


It was a 10 minute walk. Tell her fat ass to walk the price offender her so.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

bostonwolf said:


> It was a 10 minute walk. Tell her fat ass to walk the price offender her so.


Yeah... if I know I'm going to get dinged in ratings i make sure its a 1!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

If someone called me a thief, it's an automatic ejection from the car. No exceptions.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Matt moraes said:


> Recently I accepted a pax on 3.4x surge for a half mile ride to her dorm. I was happy for getting a surge rate but as soon as she opened the door I regretted. She opened up and didn't even greet me on my how are you doing, she rolled her eyes and told me that I should be ashamed and that I was a thief for charging her so much. Drove her to her destination, she gets out and slams the door and probably left me a bad rating. What should I do? Cancel her ass before starting the trip or take the money?


Simple complete the trip take the money and give her 1 star.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

freshjiive said:


> Personally I usually don't start the trip until I've said hello so I can gauge how they will respond. That way if they give attitude off the bat I can peace out and not have to worry about the 1 star.


*
THIS ^^^^^ is crucial.*

I learned this early from this site and have used it often to save myself much hassle. I rarely have to cancel on a pax for their attitude, but if I do, it's gonna be before the trip starts. Be decisive and efficient. This is effective at saving yourself the hassle, the rating, and the potential argument with having to defend your fare. I am going to enjoy my trip and I want my pax to enjoy the trip as well. If the pax hates me before they get into my car, we are taking different paths...immediately.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I pick up the pax. If they say anything negative things get really quite and I turn up the radio. I drop off the pax, collect the fare and move on. I don't get paid enough to do anything else. In many cases it is quicker to get the idiot pax to the destination then it would be to argue about it. The video that is posted saying the pax was going to accuse him of rape, the driver should have dialed 9-1-1 as soon as she said someone would be waiting for him upon arrival. Just tell them the pax has threatened me with bodily harm and I need her removed. The rest of that video is complete BS.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Take the money and the rating. It is business, not personal. I have lots of my high surge pax smile and say I hope you make lots of money tonight. They make up for the rare sour ones.


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Exhibit A of the logic of an certain type of millennial who feels she is entitled to immediate, on-demand service without a clue of how it works or the true costs. She was perfectly happy to "jump the line" and get served immediately yet was unwilling to pay any sort of premium for the luxury. The fact she doesn't even understand it to be a luxury is the real problem honestly.
> 
> Of course she can be cut a _little _slack here because it was Uber after all that slashed its rates to an artificially low level, subsidizing rides with venture capital. Riders were thus conditioned into expecting a personal ride service for rates non-reflective of the operating costs associated with this business. The surge is just a silly gimmick used to entice drivers to get on the road.


Thing is, you can't really blame her for having this feeling of entitlement.

Fuber has groomed an entire generation to believe that they are_ indeed_ entitled to not only
nearly free transportation around the city, at any time day or night, but also Black Car level
service including opening doors, chilled water, mints, gum, danishes and even Aux cords
and their choice of music on demand... all for $3.20.



Uber Steve LV said:


> How is Uber subsidizing rides? The only way they are doing that is the initial ride for free. Or when they pulled that dirty Pool ride price on St Patrick's Day. Other than that, Uber does not subsidize rides.


You must not have run into the little pax miracle AKA 'POOL PASS'.

Gives pax rides all around the city, up to 15 miles, for $3 bucks a pop.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

Driving and Driven said:


> *THIS ^^^^^ is crucial.*
> 
> I learned this early from this site and have used it often to save myself much hassle. I rarely have to cancel on a pax for their attitude, but if I do, it's gonna be before the trip starts. Be decisive and efficient. This is effective at saving yourself the hassle, the rating, and the potential argument with having to defend your fare. I am going to enjoy my trip and I want my pax to enjoy the trip as well. If the pax hates me before they get into my car, we are taking different paths...immediately.


Amen!

The best way to not have a bad trip, is not take one!


----------



## Matt moraes (Mar 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Take the surge ride, take her one star, move on. If it is only a short ride, let her run her yap. If it happens again and it is a mediocre or long ride, you can tell them that you do not have water but that you do have a can of essteeyeffyoo and you require that they take it.
> 
> If you do not want to pay a 3,2 surge, in most places, cab rates are cheaper than a 3 anything surge. Here, when the surge hits 1,6 to 1,8, it is about the same as a cab. I do not know if that is the case in Pittsburgh.


I have no idea how much a cab is. I'm sure she would have to wait quite a long time to get one and if I could go back, I would've cancelled.



PrestonT said:


> Both Uber and in many areas drivers are subsidizing rates. How? Both are operating at a loss. That is de facto subsidy.





rickasmith98 said:


> But if you haven't moved, doesn't the app say the trip hasn't been long enough to be 'completed'. What are the options when you get that message?


I may cancel before I start the trip without being rated. Buy if you slide that red bar to start then you'll need to complete the trip.



wk1102 said:


> Yeah... if I know I'm going to get dinged in ratings i make sure its a 1!


You guys should read the uber reviews on the App Store, these people are out of this world. Complaints that some drivers didn't have water, candy. Driver didn't open the door for me as to her other driver did. Uber is becoming a limo service for 3 f&$&** dollars. The only time I'll open the door for you is when I see a 9.9x ding on my screen.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Matt moraes said:


> I may cancel before I start the trip without being rated. Buy if you slide that red bar to start then you'll need to complete the trip.


There are cases when it can't or shouldn't be completed. If the trip was started by mistake, if pax says, you know what, I just realized I can't go right now. Sorry, mate. If pax is abusive from the get-go. For these types of scenarios, you can still cancel as long as you haven't started driving.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Matt moraes said:


> I have no idea how much a cab is. I'm sure she would have to wait quite a long time to get one and if I could go back, I would've cancelled.
> 
> I may cancel before I start the trip without being rated. Buy if you slide that red bar to start then you'll need to complete the trip.


You can still cancel even if already started trip. Or if you prefer, ask them to cancel. These are better as they won't be able to give a bad rating


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Zoey jasmine said:


> You can still cancel even if already started trip. Or if you prefer, ask them to cancel. These are better as they won't be able to give a bad rating


You can be rated if they cancel after the trip has been started...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> If someone called me a thief, it's an automatic ejection from the car. No exceptions.


Yup, me too.
Guy gets in, seems very agitated (tweeker?). Wanted to know if we could make multiple stops. I said, "Sure, but change your destination in your ap to the first stop, then when we get there, change your ap to the next stop." He said that wasn't necessary, I assured him that it was. 
Got called a 'jackass' from the back seat ... pulled to the right shoulder and said, "I have a name for people like you - pedestrian. Please exit the car safely on the right."
He gave me this surprised look and said, "Really?" I said, "Yup. Have a nice day. Buh bye." He got out muttering to himself. LoL. 
I was the only car on the road at the time, and for the next hour. He pinged me twice during that hour. 
Oh well.


----------



## Pixyl (Apr 6, 2017)

You did the right thing. You don't set the price, you just pick up the person. She had the opportunity, upon seeing the cost (because surging), to cancel and wait a few minutes and try again for a lower rate. I had a customer tell me they waited over a half hour to schedule a ride because the rates were so high. If something like that happens again, and you get immediate attitude for the cost (which you can't control). Suggest they cancel you, wait 5 mins and try again for a lower rate when the surge stops. I'm not sure if the customer app is color coded like the driver one, but its something to point out.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> The App will allow you to cancel in this case.





rickasmith98 said:


> But if you haven't moved, doesn't the app say the trip hasn't been long enough to be 'completed'. What are the options when you get that message?


You get a message saying that the trip is too short and give you about 7 options including *Do not charge rider. go back to the main screen and swipe again and then it will end the trip, rate the pax and get your $ 3.00. I done it only twice for very short rides, I still get paid since I already spend money and time to get to their location. If they mess up is not my fault.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

lmao that's a straight up GTFO


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Uber Steve LV said:


> At the airport in Vegas, it's capped at 2.5, smart riders realize that if they look a little to the right, Xl is cheaper. But their minds are so use to looking at cheap, they never look. I've gotten xl pings at the airport for 1 person just because it's cheaper, as soon as they sit down, I tell them they are the smartest rider on Uber, they know what I'm talking about, and they usually give a little grin knowing that they got a SUV, while other are paying higher rates for a civic


Uber/Lyft have agreement with my local airport that there is NEVER surge pricing. So Uber in particular puts fake surges on near the airport to get you close so they can ping you for a standard fare ride. I stay away from the airport due to no surge.


----------



## Matt moraes (Mar 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yup, me too.
> Guy gets in, seems very agitated (tweeker?). Wanted to know if we could make multiple stops. I said, "Sure, but change your destination in your ap to the first stop, then when we get there, change your ap to the next stop." He said that wasn't necessary, I assured him that it was.
> Got called a 'jackass' from the back seat ... pulled to the right shoulder and said, "I have a name for people like you - pedestrian. Please exit the car safely on the right."
> He gave me this surprised look and said, "Really?" I said, "Yup. Have a nice day. Buh bye." He got out muttering to himself. LoL.
> ...


I'm sur


Pixyl said:


> You did the right thing. You don't set the price, you just pick up the person. She had the opportunity, upon seeing the cost (because surging), to cancel and wait a few minutes and try again for a lower rate. I had a customer tell me they waited over a half hour to schedule a ride because the rates were so high. If something like that happens again, and you get immediate attitude for the cost (which you can't control). Suggest they cancel you, wait 5 mins and try again for a lower rate when the surge stops. I'm not sure if the customer app is color coded like the driver one, but its something to point out.[/QUOTE





RaleighUber said:


> Uber/Lyft have agreement with my local airport that there is NEVER surge pricing. So Uber in particular puts fake surges on near the airport to get you close so they can ping you for a standard fare ride. I stay away from the airport due to no surge.


Airport rides has no surge, but my airport is 20 miles from the city, it's worth it for me.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I would had said....Now you know how we feel when you you take a poo ride less than a mile, and then stiff us


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Matt moraes said:


> What would you do after being called a thief? Luckily I was in a good mood. I turned the radio up and went on. You know what, Next time I'll just turn the radio to the max.


Put on Harry Nilsson's "Your Breaking My Heart". Check out YouTube if you don't know it.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Dear, I'm afraid you have your terminology misconfluctuated. A "thief" is one who commits theft, by subterfuge and deception, one who confiscates the property, wealth, or items of others left unguarded without any remuneration. I am not a thief, I am a price gouger. I am one who takes from you that which you give willingly although reluctantly because I have set an unreasonably high price knowing that you lack other alternatives. I am an unabashed exploitative jerk without shame, not thief.


----------



## Matt moraes (Mar 19, 2017)

mikejm said:


> Dear, I'm afraid you have your terminology misconfluctuated. A "thief" is one who commits theft, by subterfuge and deception, one who confiscates the property, wealth, or items of others left unguarded without any remuneration. I am not a thief, I am a price gouger. I am one who takes from you that which you give willingly although reluctantly because I have set an unreasonably high price knowing that you lack other alternatives. I am an unabashed exploitative jerk without shame, not thief.


I'd love to remember this and say it then cancel it. But I'd be lost after misconfluctuated. I don't even think that's a word but it's a nice one.


----------

